# NJT Northeast Corridor Service Knocked Out



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2003)

> Service is delayed this morning on the Northeast Corridor line. A train hit overhead power lines last night, knocking out three of Amtrak's four lines and causing lengthy delays for thousands of commuters. New Jersey Transit also uses the tracks.


The full story can found at 1010 WINS News.

My observations: This occured last night July 29th during rush hour, when an Acela Express pulled down the wires on three of the four tracks approaching the Metro Park station. I know that it was an Acela only because I saw a video shot by a local news helicopter.

It basically destroyed NJT's rush hour service last night on the NEC and it even impacted NJT's North Jersey Coast line. Amtrak service was also brought to a standstill.

As of about 8:00 AM this morning local news in now reporting that three of the four tracks are back in service. However while most trains are now running, delays of 30 minutes are still possible.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's New Jersey Transit's Press Release.



> NEWARK, NJ, JULY 29, 2003 -- At approximately 6:30 p.m. today, an Amtrak train brought down overhead electrical wires on the Northeast Corridor near Metropark Train Station.
> NJ TRANSIT's Northeast Corridor service is experiencing indefinite delays. North Jersey Coast Line trains are operating to and from New York, but with delays. MidTOWN DIRECT trains are operating normally in and out of New York.
> 
> Northeast Corridor passengers on trains that were enroute at the time of the incident were taken to Rahway or Metropark train stations. Buses were then used to transport those passengers to their final destination. Northeast Corridor and North Jersey Coast Line passes and tickets are being honored on all NJ TRANSIT and private carrier bus services this evening.
> ...


You can also view the full press release here.


----------

